
Power and Autistic Traits - sajid
http://journal.frontiersin.org/article/10.3389/fpsyg.2016.01290/full
======
hackaflocka
Very interesting proposition. I've only read the Abstract and the part about
Testosterone, and would like HN's take on this.

Pmarca re-tweeted about this, that's how I found out about it, and was
somewhat surprised to note that HN hadn't already had a go at it.

